# cystogram w/cystoscopy



## bpiggott

Hello,

I am coding a cystogram along with doing a cystoscopy.  I know that the CPT for the cystogram is 51600, but is there a code for both these procedures together, like 52005?  Or not?

Thanks,
Beth Piggott, CPC


----------



## elenax

Per the CCI neither one is bundled, but instead of the 52005 (this is without seeing the report) I would bill for the 51600 + 52000.

Hope this helps!


----------

